# Centennial Spring 2010 Trial



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

CRC will not post direction signs to the grounds this year
stake directions will be posted at the three enterences

*Directions to the grounds*
From Interstate 25, Take exit 245, the "Mead" exit
go West on WCR 34, for 5 miles
Turn North on WCR 3, for 1.5 miles
Trial on right

if you get lost
call D 
303-817-4712


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

any news on open yet?


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open will start up on society hill, enter through North gate
should be a triple followed by double land blind

Q, enter through East gate and follow signs
should be double with blind


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

rip said:


> any news on open yet?


Trial starts tomorrow (sat-mon)


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Opm is 10 dogs in with mixed results. Triple with 2 retired


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual results:
1st: Rigby & Sylvia McClure
2nd: Mylee & Chris La Cross
3rd: Puma & Don Fregelette 
4th: Delilah & Tracey Jensen
RJAM: Maggie & Danny Farmer
JAM: Matti & Kenny Trott


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Congrats to Puma and Don!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Congrats to Sylvia and little Rigby - good to see Sylvia running other dogs as well as her Gracie - shows she knows her stuff when it comes to handling!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to second:
2,4,6,7,9,10,11,12,14,16,19,20,22,23,30,33,37,38,40,42,48,49,51,52,54,56,57,59


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

thanks Marcy


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Mylee and Chris LaCross on the 2nd in the Qual....nice 

Congrats to Sylvia on winning the Qual with Rigby owned by Judy Aycock


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Sylvia on winning the Qual with Rigby owned by Judy Aycock


Rigby is co-owned by Judy and Sylvia


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to third:
4 7 10 11 14 16 19 20 22 23 33 42 49 51 54 57 59


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to Open 4th series:

11- Bella/Rodney Bridgers
14- Ollie/Kenny Trott
20- Gracie/Sylvia McClure
22- Rosie/Kenny Trott
33- Pearl/Danny Farmer
49- Jazz/Danny Farmer
51- Arson/Kenny Trott


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

WOW, what a way to qualify for the Natl Am

Open

1st Hilltop's High Society O/H Sylvia McClure

wooohooo


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

[Don't aim for success if you want it; just do what you love and believe in, and it will come naturally. ~???[
Sylvia and Gracie -winners both... beat the big boys to do it ... congratulations just doesn't seem adequate..


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Sylvia and Gracie are definately the pride of Cypress Texas right now!!! 
Not a harder worker in this wonderful game. I am so proud of her. 2 1/2 years ago she was running hunt tests. Now she is staring the Nat'l Am in the face. 

SHE'S LIVIN' THE DREAM!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Sylvia and Gracie are definately the pride of Cypress Texas right now!!!
> Not a harder worker in this wonderful game. I am so proud of her. 2 1/2 years ago she was running hunt tests. Now she is staring the Nat'l Am in the face.
> 
> SHE'S LIVIN' THE DREAM!!!


Yep, and contrary to popular urban myth she has a real life, a real job, and she is neither retired nor independently wealthy

sic 'em Gracie


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

EdA said:


> Yep, and contrary to popular urban myth she has a real life, a real job, and she is neither retired nor independently wealthy
> 
> sic 'em Gracie


Yes, she does. She has a modest teaching and coaching job, and works just as hard at that as she does her dogs. I have worked side by side with her for 23 yrs, and believe me, she is an inspiration to us all!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

22 dogs back for water blind at 8 am Monday. Dee will post location.

1-4, 7-8, 10, 12, 16, 18, 23-25, 27-28, 32-36, 39-40


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Ted for the callbacks. Congratulations to Silvia for a 1st in the Open.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

way to go Sylvia! What a weekend.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Sylvia and Gracie!

Aaron


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Sylvia and Gracie are definately the pride of Cypress Texas right now!!!
> SHE'S LIVIN' THE DREAM!!!


*Congrats to Sylvia & Gracie! *


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Other placements?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> Yep, and contrary to popular urban myth she has a real life, a real job, and she is neither retired nor independently wealthy
> 
> sic 'em Gracie


*Congratulations!*


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open Results:
1st-Gracie McClure & Sylvia
2nd-Pearl Caire & Danny
3rd-Bella Bridgers & Loeffelholz Handled by Rodney
4th Kenny -sorry do not know which dog
Do not know jams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Gracie with Mrs. Sylvia, Pearl/Mr. John, & Mr. Kenny.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Am should start through east gate, the main enterence, same place we were for the first two test, look for direction signs, please drive slow through houses.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Sylvia and Gracie (and Judy)!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me add my congratulations to Sylvia and Gracie's weekend. Good people do finish first.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Sylvia and co owner Laurie Junewick...and of course Gracie, on your way to the National Amateur....Girl Power x 3


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Sylvia and co owner Laurie Junewick...and of course Gracie, on your way to the National Amateur....Girl Power x 3


Gosh Darnit Bon, you beat me to it!!!

During all of the excitement of the Gracie win, we almost left out a KEY ingredient to both Gracie and Syl's success. And that would be Laurie. She is an AMAZING person. In my book a ROCK of an individual!!! Pretty dang good bird chunker too!!!

...and of course a GREAT mentor in Judy!!!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Having just started posting on this site, what a thrill it is to be able to say Huge Congratulations to the Open placements - Pearl (aka Emmy) is a Kweezy pup and is stepping into big sis Tia's shoes- congrats to the Caires- and to Rodney B with Bella (and good friend Bruce as well) - Rodney now has a pretty good 'stable'himself ( FC Bobby ( a nat'l finaist), the wonderful Bella, and the new kid Dot -( Dottie is also a Kweezy pup)- way to go all - don't know who Kenny ran, but congrats there as well. Should be an interesting Am.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Big congrats to Sylvia and Gracie!!! 

fp


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

pam ingham said:


> Having just started posting on this site, what a thrill it is to be able to say Huge Congratulations to the Open placements - Pearl (aka Emmy) is a Kweezy pup and is stepping into big sis Tia's shoes- congrats to the Caires- and to Rodney B with Bella (and good friend Bruce as well) - Rodney now has a pretty good 'stable'himself ( FC Bobby ( a nat'l finaist), the wonderful Bella, and the new kid Dot -( Dottie is also a Kweezy pup)- way to go all - don't know who Kenny ran, but congrats there as well. Should be an interesting Am.


The Caires are nice people and I absolutely love Pearl & Tia. Must be awesome having 2 extremely talented girls.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Ms. Sylvia and Gracie!!!!!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

iTrain said:


> Open Results:
> 1st-Gracie McClure & Sylvia
> 2nd-Pearl Caire & Danny
> 3rd-Bella Bridgers & Loeffelholz Handled by Rodney
> ...


Big, Big, congrats to all the people and dogs above, plus Cherylon who has done some work with both Gracie and Bella

Good Luck to "team Rodney B." with 3 dogs in the Amateur water blind.......


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur

9 dogs back for water marks

Boice-Pacer
Biesemeier - J-Lo
Clow - Arson
Goettl - Pete
Jensen - Angus
McClure - Gracie
Winters - Daisy
Shih - Mootsie, Mozzie


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur placements

1. Winters Daisy
2, Shih Mozzie
3, Shih Mootsie
4, McClure Gracie
RJ Clow Arson
jams
Goettl Pete
Jensen Angus


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Amateur placements
> 
> 1. Winters Daisy
> 2, Shih Mozzie
> ...


Congrats Ted!!!! and another congrats to Sylvia!!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

NICE JOB Ted!!!


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Congratulations to all that placed and finished! 
There isn't a nicer fellow in the game than Dave Winters.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Ted Shih and Sylvia McClure on the 2-3-4 finish in the amateur...looks like it was a very good trial for all the Cherylon Loveland trained dogs...Open win,2-3-4- in Amat and the Rigby in the Qual....nicely done


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

How about I slobber a bit over the Winner! Dasiy & Dave congratulations!
Old dogs & rhubarb wine! Dave way to go even though you claimed you could not see the ribbon on the long blind. Dasiy has been making you look good for a long time.
And oh by the way Dasiy was trained by Kenny Trott wasn't she?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Dave and Daisy! What a great duo! Congratz to the others who finished as well! Nice job Ted! Sylvia kinda of a dissapointing finish compared to the rest of your weekend...hehe jk nice job! Thanks to all th judges and folks of the Centennial club! Fun weekend!

Aaron


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

sinner said:


> How about I slobber a bit
> P


hey, at your age slobbering is easy......;-)


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Results have been posted on Entry Express
Congratulations to Sylvia and Dave
The rest of us hate you
Thanks to all of you how worked the trial
Your efforts are what make these events so much fun

D


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

I think that should be who
for all you grammer and sp experts


----------

